# Augustine of Hippo: Not everything condemned as a crime is evil



## Reformed Covenanter (Feb 22, 2021)

Evodius: It [adultery] seems evil to me because I have often seen people condemned for this crime.

Augustine: Well, people are often condemned for acting rightly, are they not? Look again at history – and, not to send you to other books, look at the history which stands out by virtue of its divine authority. You will quickly find just how evil we must think the apostles and all the martyrs are if we accept that condemnation is a reliable judgment of evildoing. They were all judged to deserve condemnation by their admission of faith. Accordingly, if everything condemned is an evil, it was evil in those days to believe in Christ and to profess the faith. But if not everything that is condemned is evil, look for something else to establish that adultery is an evil.

For the reference, see Augustine of Hippo: Not everything condemned as a crime is evil.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

